
The deconstructed Standard Model equation - yashevde
https://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/the-deconstructed-standard-model-equation
======
yashevde
Funnily enough, the CERN mug in the header image is _slightly_ off. Read more
here: [https://www.quantumdiaries.org/2011/06/26/cern-mug-
summarize...](https://www.quantumdiaries.org/2011/06/26/cern-mug-summarizes-
standard-model-but-is-off-by-a-factor-of-2/)

tl;dr: the joke in particle physics circles goes that the extra "\+ h.c." term
stands for "hot coffee" instead of "hermitian conjugate"

